# DWAL in Newport, South Wales



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

I've been looking into getting a DWAL in Newport for sometime now and after reading the previous posts on here about the extortionate prices that they apparently charge (£2870) was always put off.....Well *****BREAKING NEWS*****
I've just phoned the council and been very pleasantly surprised!! The cost of a license is nowhere near the 3 grand mark. How much you ask?????

£357+vets fees!!:gasp::mf_dribble::gasp::mf_dribble: i know its probably still one of the most expensive in the country but still a lot cheaper than i was expecting 

I am a very very happy camper!!!!! :no1:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I was told a DWAL in my area would be very expensive bit if you look into it, it's a lot cheaper than I thought.

Just goes to show don't listen to the rumours!


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Agree with you there mate :lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

invertasnakes said:


> I've been looking into getting a DWAL in Newport for sometime now and after reading the previous posts on here about the extortionate prices that they apparently charge (£2870) was always put off.....Well *****BREAKING NEWS*****
> I've just phoned the council and been very pleasantly surprised!! The cost of a license is nowhere near the 3 grand mark. How much you ask?????
> 
> £357+vets fees!!:gasp::mf_dribble::gasp::mf_dribble: i know its probably still one of the most expensive in the country but still a lot cheaper than i was expecting
> ...


Yes but how much are they going to charge for the vet?

My area charge £500 for the vet!


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I posted this on here about 2yrs ago.... Then it was 338+vat...
The 2000+ price was to put people off applying....
The vet fees and PLI put me off as this pushed the price to about a grand or more, depending on the vet fees...


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

What you plannin on getting mate


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Been getting prices all day lol PLI is pretty cheap at just £137.00, so just waiting to find out what sorta money the vets fees are going to be. So far we're under the 500 mark which i personally don't think is too bad.

@ SNAKEWISPERA - Looking at getting some scorps. Leiurus Quinquestriatus (Deathstaker), Androctunus Crassicauda (African Fat tail) Androctunus Australis(Australian Fat tail)


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

invertasnakes said:


> Been getting prices all day lol PLI is pretty cheap at just £137.00, so just waiting to find out what sorta money the vets fees are going to be. So far we're under the 500 mark which i personally don't think is too bad.
> 
> @ SNAKEWISPERA - Looking at getting some scorps. Leiurus Quinquestriatus (Deathstaker), Androctunus Crassicauda (African Fat tail) Androctunus Australis(Australian Fat tail)


When I looked into it DWA Inverts were easier to get the OK for than DWA snakes....
It's a good way to get started...


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

mine is £194 all in :2thumb:


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

:censor: all i got to say to you LOL


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

thats not very nice :whistling2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Charming post from invertasnakes!

An attempt at humour?


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> Charming post from invertasnakes!
> 
> An attempt at humour?


i like it lol


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

it's £67.50 for the dwal in my area (North Devon) which I think is a cracking price. Havent looked into vet fees but I reckon I could get it well under the £500 mark too all in.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I have heard that the DWAL is going to be made easier/standardised in the near future.....
So who knows, they could get cheaper all around...


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

WOW slippery42, take a joke dude!:bash:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

invertasnakes said:


> :censor: all i got to say to you LOL


mine was £90 all in last year :whistling2:


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

you can have the same response :lol2: but twice :censor::censor: :lol2:


----------



## sophiep (Jul 29, 2009)

*dwa?*

once you have the dwal can u get any species classed as dwa or must you apply for individual licence for each ??


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

No your License grants you permission to keep certain types and numbers of animals for example you might be permitted to keep say 5 venomous snakes but not a Tiger.
It can be alot easier to get a DWAL for inverts and then after a period of time upgrade to other species however your set ups and protocol will be checked.


----------



## blondi (Aug 7, 2008)

Also if a vet is charging an extortionate price,ask for another inspector???.pm me your area and il find some one..simples


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

blondi said:


> Also if a vet is charging an extortionate price,ask for another inspector???.pm me your area and il find some one..simples


its not that easy, quite often the council will allocate you a vet and you dont have any say in it, and also finding a vet that is prepared to inspect for DWA isnt always straight forward.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

invertasnakes said:


> Been getting prices all day lol PLI is pretty cheap at just £137.00, so just waiting to find out what sorta money the vets fees are going to be. So far we're under the 500 mark which i personally don't think is too bad.
> 
> @ SNAKEWISPERA - Looking at getting some scorps. Leiurus Quinquestriatus (Deathstaker), Androctunus Crassicauda (African Fat tail) *Androctunus Australis(Australian Fat tail)*





There are no Androctonus sp. in Australia. The _australis_ part of the binomial means "Southern" The full name means "Southern Mankiller" They are found in Northern Africa. It will help your DWAL appplication no-end if you actually know something of the husbandry and countries of origin of the animals you are hoping to keep


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> There are no Androctonus sp. in Australia. The _australis_ part of the binomial means "Southern" The full name means "Southern Mankiller" They are found in Northern Africa. It will help your DWAL appplication no-end if you actually know something of the husbandry and countries of origin of the animals you are hoping to keep


Are both DWA Androctonus from Africa? Met some of these the other day (Still tubbed in a shop!) weren't very happy buggers!


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes both *Androctunus Crassicauda* and *Androctonus Australis* located in regions of the middle east and Africa


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Was this in Cardiff reptile center Josh :lol:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Was this in Cardiff reptile center Josh :lol:


It indeed was.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Just had a look at the application form for Milton Keynes and it's only £220!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> Just had a look at the application form for Milton Keynes and it's only £220!


But is that including vets etc?


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Owzy said:


> But is that including vets etc?


Nah, plus vets fees, whatever they would be.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> Nah, plus vets fees, whatever they would be.


The vets can charge what ever they like, you have little or no choice in many areas as the council appoints the vet and could ask a vet from scotland to visit London (example).

That way you'll be billed for his/her full day + expenses!

Ok a daft example but my council appointed a vet who made a 300 mile round trip to inspect me and yes I was billed for it all!


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> The vets can charge what ever they like, you have little or no choice in many areas as the council appoints the vet and could ask a vet from scotland to visit London (example).
> 
> That way you'll be billed for his/her full day + expenses!
> 
> Ok a daft example but my council appointed a vet who made a 300 mile round trip to inspect me and yes I was billed for it all!


That seems ridiculous! They should at least try to get one that is slightly local!


----------

